# Honda’s new fire spitting 1000cc 109hp...... lawn mower



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Introducing Honda's new fire spitting 1000cc 109hp...... lawn tractor! #meanmower

Innovation, pushing boundaries and creating extraordinary pieces of engineering is what Honda is all about. So when Honda (UK) teamed up with their title winning British Touring Car Championship (BTCC) partner, Team Dynamics, to create what is believed to be the world's fastest lawn mower, you know it's going to be special.

Meet Mean Mower...










The brief for Project Mean Mower was very straightforward. To build a super-fast mower which retained its original look, but, crucially, could still cut grass. The staggering result is a machine capable of reaching an estimated 130mph and 0-60 in just four seconds with an ear splitting roar reaching 130db.










Mean Mower has already been put through its paces by reigning BTCC champion and Honda Yuasa Racing driver Gordon 'Flash' Shedden -


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Put my name down for one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I want one soo badly


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Vtr1000 engine iirc same as my bike


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

That's one cool lawn mower. 

Sod cutting the grass I'd be having some serious fun if I owned that :driver:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Wonder is the paint hard or soft?

These are the important questions for us detailers.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

i need one of these


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Makes a boring job of mowing the lawn a little more exciting I guess


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

thats feckin awesome


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

bet it's great when the vtec kicks in yoooooo!!!!!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

have the grass cut in no time at all


----------

